# Best Breed for family with little children



## MN Mom (May 19, 2003)

We are hoping to get some goats & sheep in the spring, but we have 3 little children(won't say kids, because I don't want it to get too confusing!! ). Our children are ages 5, almost 4 and 1. We don't plan to have our children out with the animals by themselves, but I thought maybe some of ya'll might have some recommendations on a super gentle breed or one that might be the best for our situation. Our other issue is this is our first shot at goats/sheep, so if you also have any recommendations on a good first timer breed.  Thanks so much. Sara


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

MN Mom said:


> We are hoping to get some goats & sheep in the spring, but we have 3 little children(won't say kids, because I don't want it to get too confusing!! ). Our children are ages 5, almost 4 and 1. We don't plan to have our children out with the animals by themselves, but I thought maybe some of ya'll might have some recommendations on a super gentle breed or one that might be the best for our situation. Our other issue is this is our first shot at goats/sheep, so if you also have any recommendations on a good first timer breed.  Thanks so much. Sara


 I am taking it for granted you want "Dairy Breeds?" This is just my opinion of course, but Nubians are bigger and typically more verbal... if that doesn't scare you or the lil children, they are also more gentle and layed back than swiss breeds. While I love the Toggenburgs and Alpines, they are bouncy and FULL of energy. Saanans are also fairly laid back compared to the swiss breeds, but since their colors tend to be white/off white, lil children tend to like "colored breeds" better. La Manchas I have very little experience with... only had one in my life. Oberhaslis are bouncy while young, but mature quite nicley into calm, loving goats... they tend to be a tad smaller than the swiss breeds. 

Kaza


----------



## sdg (Sep 27, 2003)

I raise pygmys (goats) and they are wonderful with my kids. They aren't to big so younger children are not scared of them and are full of personality. they aren't "milk" goats , if thats what you are looking for. I agree with Kaza, though, my experince has only been with raising pygmys.


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

I breed nigerians. My kids loove them and they are very gentle. Pygmies are small to, but I found them to be a bit agressive. NIgerians have the "puppy-dog" mantality. Very gentle and social. They also come in a wide variety of colors and markings. They are ecellent little milk machines as a bonus. Being small they eat less and of coarse, make less mess. Not to mention easier to fence and house. But I may be partial=)


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I personally would reccomend Nubians or Lamanchas. Both breeds are very gentle and laid back. Of course that also depends on the individual goat, so buy for those qualities. Children LOVE the long ears on the Nubians.=)
Alpines are a bit more pushy and are not my favorite breed. Saanens are sweet, but are usually all white and I like more color.
If you don't care if its a meat breed, you can try Boers. They are very gentle and sweet too. There again, it depends on the individual, so buy for those traits. Good luck!=)

Emily Dixon
Ozark Jewels
Boers, Nubians, Lamanchas and Alpines


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Our Boer goats have proven themselves to be by far the gentlest and most friendly goats that we could ever ask for.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, I have a variety. The two Nigerian dwarf does are not particularly friendly, but they were raised in a herd and not handled much. The Alpine (bottle-raised) doeling is a brat but we love her anyway. The Nubian cross doeling is very sweet and gentle - she was dam-raised but adjusted very quickly to us.. The Saanen that we just got on Monday is also very sweet and gentle - she has shown and is used to being handmilked. None of them are nasty, but the doelings can be a bit rambunctious at times - guess that's the nature of kids, goats and humans!


----------



## dlangland (Jul 7, 2005)

Between my Alpines and Nubians. I do agree with what was said before...The Alpines have a spunk personality, but Nubians are so very mellow in contrast. Easier to fence, too, for my experiences. My Alpines have always been jumpers and climbers, as in pole-vault technic without the pole. Deb


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

First I will say come over to the Yahoo group Minnesota Dairy Goat Association! Also come to the January dairy goat conference at the U of MN- good info. for anyone in goats.

I am totally biased towards Toggenburgs. Mine are sweet and gentle (with people). My two five month old doelings spent most of the State Fair getting hugged and petted by small children and they loved it. 

Shoot me a PM if you'd like names of breeders near you. I know a gal who will have some very nice milking Toggs for sale this spring, and her goats are handled by children all the time. (Not me)


----------



## trnubian (Mar 19, 2005)

Nubians are sweet and loving but can be hard to handle when there is something not to their liking.

Since you have little one I would go with hand raised nigerians. They are small, colorful, cute, friendly (when raised right), and milk well for their size. They are becoming more and more popular.

Pygmies are cute, but (in my opinion and experiences) hateful little goats who want nothing to do with you. This has just been my experiences with them every year at the county fair shows I help at. I have herd many people here say that they are wonderful. it's up to you to decide for yourself.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

i have never met a pygmy that was raised to be tame be "hateful".


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't have children (still hoping), but I do have a little Min Pin Dog that thinks that goats are so much fun to play with. So far she has only been around Nigerians. I have two cats and seven rabbits but they aren't as playful as she would like.


----------



## Farmboy (Sep 17, 2005)

I have several breeds and crosses, and by far the calmest and most friendly are my nubians and Nigerian dwarf. The Nigerian is especially "lovey".
Our others tend to be active and "bratty", ESPECIALLY the Oberhaslis. As far as sheep go, I would recomend St. Croix. They're a gentle and friendly (if handled) hair sheep and don't need to be shorn. They get along very well with our goats. But they are all white. :cowboy:


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

I have two children a two and a four year old. We have Toggs and LaManchas. The children do fine with both breeds. They get in the pens with them, lead them around, lay on them, whatever never had a problem. However I would have to say the LaManchas are more laid back toward other goats in general and in there temperament. My .02.


----------



## Trisha-MN (May 10, 2002)

Sara:

Where in MN are you? There are several Nigerian Dwarf breeders in the state but I'd like to recommend that you go out and meet some Kinder goats 
They are very gentle goats and I think they may be what you're looking for.

We're in NW MN but I know of two other people with Kinders in MN also, one by Rogers and the other down by Austin.

Trisha-MN


----------



## Eunice (Feb 9, 2005)

I am totally prejudiced. I love our Alpines. We have a four year old doe loaned out right now to a family with little children allergic to cow's milk. She has so taken with the family. They say she is easier to handle than their dog because she doesn't chew everything up. The chidren and Carmel all play happily together in the back yard.

I think that the main issue with having children around goats is to NOT have horns. There are pleasant goats, brat goats and rascals in every breed. A lot has to do with how they were raised.


----------



## Blue Oak Ranch (Aug 23, 2005)

Best of both worlds - Miniature dairy goats! 

I breed Mini Nubians, and love their personalities. Super sweet, not as pushy as the large Nubians, easier to handle because of their smaller size, lots of milk, and those lovely fun ears! :goodjob:

http://www.miniaturedairygoats.com/

Cheers!

Katherine 

Blue Oak Ranch
www.blueoakranchsb.com


----------



## HunterTed (Mar 21, 2005)

To be totally unbiased I will say that it depends on the goat not the breed. I raise Boers and all of them are gentle as kittens, but I have raised them that way. I have a lone Alpine that I would not trust around a child at all. But I have seen a bunch of Alpines that are as gentle as my Boers. On the other hand I have seen Boers that weren't good around small children. My twin 3 year old nephews have a pet Boer buck that is so gentle around them that it is almost freaky. He allows them to climb all over them and has never offered to be anything but a gentleman around them. Yes I would agree with some that the smaller children would do better with a small breed such as Pygmies or Nigerians since they stay small, if the child has not had much exposure to goats. I would imagine that a 300 lb Boer goat would be a little intimidating to a small child that has never had much exposure to goats. Now all my nephews and cousins have been raised right along with goats since they were born so they do not seem to be intimidated by their large size.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Another vote for Miniature dairy goats. I have Mini Lamanchas and Mini-Oberhasli and am so very pleased with them that I've sold all my Nigerians, Standard Lamanchas, and all but one Oberhasli (retired herd queen). Gentle, hardy, loving, easy keepers and GREAT milk producers. I've got pics and descriptions on my website, www.glimmercroft.com . Check 'em out!


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

As you can see from all the posts, I don't think there is any one breed who can claim gentleness and friendliness over the others. Most often it's how a goat is raised and most bottle feds of any breed are pretty docile. Nubians, however do seem to be a bit more laid back than many of the standard breeds. As a nigie breeder of course I'm prejudiced. The only reason I would favor them over another breed is simply their size. This makes them an ideal choice around small children.


----------



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

Well,I just have to get in on this,lol.Myotonic goats to us,are the breed for family goats! These goats have alot going for them. They are very easy keepers,meaning they don't escape,they love attention,are very people oriented,they are easy kidders,make wonderful mothers,and are the most parisite resistent breed out there. Take a trip over to Myotonicgoats yahoo group and there are some wonderful breeders and pet owners that have had Fainters for decades. They come in all sizes also,from the huge meat size,to the family pet size,to the mini fainters.They come in all colors,long hair,short hair,gold eyes,blue eyes. They are a meat breed,not a dairy breed though.The most interesting part of this rare breed of goat is the myotonia. They FAINT :bow:


----------



## Joann (Dec 24, 2002)

I love my LaMancha's. To me there the easiest to handle & have the sweetest personality. We bottle raise all of ours so there super sweet. My mom loves the Nubians but they tend to be a bit more stuck in there ways sometimes. We use to raise Nigerian's also but have sold all but two. Even when bottle raised they just were not as friendly as our other breeds. When going to buy one no matter the breed just make sure you can walk up to them & that they will let you pet them you certainly wouldn't want a wild goat for your children.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Kathy, I didn't know that about fainters being more parasite-resistent. Also I know a breeder who has started raising miniature silky fainters. I do get such a kick watching those guys fall over!


----------



## HHR (Jul 4, 2005)

Please don't get me wrong, I LOVE my Nubians, and my kids did work with them when they were young. But my daughter who is now 6 owns her own herd of Lamanchas, she started out with babies (she taught them to lead and play games with her)and then got some adult does from a friend in southern MO, Sara. She treats her goats well so therefore they listen and mind. My daughter (45#) can take a 200# Lamancha in the ring for showmanship and win. She has never been taken for a ride thru the ring like some kids do. It just seems like with my nubians you need a more stearn voice to keep them in line.


----------



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi Lynn,
Ya they are so easy,I've heard of the silkie fainter but haven't acually seen one yet. Wow,all those good traits and SILKIE too,ya can't beat that,LOL.


----------



## T Lynn (May 13, 2005)

My vote is for nubians or lamanchas. I have nubians that will let the kids do whatever they want. Follow them around and everything. We also have lamancha/nubian crosses (these were the first 2 dairy goats that we had) that are great with the kids. They are very gentle and I do not worry about the kids being around them, even if I am not right there with them. Just remember, nubians can be vocal. My neighbors have told me that they stop to listen on more then on occassion to see who is hollaring Maa, 2 legged or 4 legged kid.  

But mostly, I would say no horns. Before the dairy goats we had a few nigerians. They were gentle, a little more wild then my dairy goats, but they were not bottle feed. Anyway, the one thing I worried about was the horns. My daughter, now 4, loved to feed them. And they were gentle, but many times they were eating out of the feed bucket that she was trying to carry. When their heads were down those horns were way to close to her face. Needless to say, she did not carry the bucket many times. Also, we had a buck that had horns. He became taco meat when he decided it was fun to butt people. Just a few things for you to think about. I know at my house if I turn my back for 1 second, someone is over the fence and with the animals. Therefore, I require all animals and people to be gentle with each other.


----------



## chas (Dec 12, 2004)

Just getting into Boers but find already crossing them with my Lamanchas makes for a sweet dispositioned goat.
My 3/4 Lamancha 1/4 boer Sir William(he's no ordinary billie) is at two and a half yrs much taller than my 7/8 boer buck Alf( Alien Life Form)and by tape seems to be over 200 lbs.So I'm glad he's a ***** cat!
Chas


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Well I would think maybe something smaller...like a oberhasli or La Mancha. My La Manchas are the sweetest even tempered things and LOVE little kids  . I have some nubians and they are sweet to but NOISY! And sometimes don't know their own size. I would stay away from swiss breeds as from what I have found tend to be more hot headed.

Pygmys are not "mean" but can get VERY spoiled and become brats. Not all but the majority I have been around that are just pets are like that. Nigerians are very sweet also but they to if pets and let out of control can become brats also.

It really depends I guess on what you want. Also it really depends on the goat(s) that you get. There are some La Mancha's or Oberhasli's that I wouldn't let my kid near with a 20 foot pole. So it really depends on the animal its self but some breeds tend to be easier going than others  .

MotherClucker
ps: I second boers being sweet and gentle! My boers are just big cuddly teddy bears! Even my buck when he is in rut  . He was dam raised and was wild for a little while but as he grew up he now is just like a bottle baby (no he didn't get special attention or anything). But then again his big full sister was like that from birth...raised on momma but friendly as heck. My herd loves people hands down. Lol..the big sister when she was a youngster would rather go with a person than with her own momma   .


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

I'd suggest La Manchas..... I am only familiar personally with Nubians and LaManchas..... we choose to get LaManchas.... Nubians seemed too loud and too persnickety for us.

Now our 4 young goats are LM/Nub. mix.... and one definitely seems more Nubian.. she's loud! 

These though are the sweetest goats and my 3yo & 7yo are out with them daily since we use the larger part of our back yard for the young goats. 

My 1yo toddles around them with me out there....

I do think the big key is bottle raising and spending lots of time with them....


----------

